# Fishing advice



## Lysaer (Mar 1, 2012)

I am headed to Gulf Breeze tomorrow for a week with the family. Would like to get the kids on some fish and it really doesn't matter what we catch. Any advice on where to go and tips? Thanks


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

It's hard to go wrong with a big bobber and live shrimp. Everything eats shrimp. Use small hooks and if your are just losing bait, switch to small pieces of shrimp.


----------



## Penn720 (Nov 1, 2013)

+1 on the live shrimp. We fished with 'em on the grass flats in the Sound last weekend and did really well.


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

Yeah, you'll slay some pinfish on live shrimp.


----------



## Penn720 (Nov 1, 2013)

FurBurger said:


> Yeah, you'll slay some pinfish on live shrimp.


Sounds like someones not getting out there at the right time :whistling:


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

Penn720 said:


> Sounds like someones not getting out there at the right time :whistling:


Sounds like someone knows a lot about catching schoolie trout and rat reds.


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

FurBurger said:


> Sounds like someone knows a lot about catching schoolie trout and rat reds.


This is the Pensacola FISHING Forum. Not the Pensacola BAD ATTITUDE Forum. You must have logged into the wrong site. :no:


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

It's apparently the DOUBLE STANDARD forum.


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

FurBurger said:


> It's apparently the DOUBLE STANDARD forum.


 Thank you for sharing. Have a nice day!


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

I'm just trying to help the guy from gut-hooking a bunch of small fish.


----------



## Penn720 (Nov 1, 2013)

Sometimes the pinfish can get annoying, but with with a little patients you can get some nice specs and some reds. Here's a "rat red" I caught this afternoon. I'm assuming Furburger's definition of "rat red" is a redfish which hasn't reached "Bull Red" status yet.


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

That's your definition of a "bull red"? I define them as no-tape-required, thanks for sharing that beast, though.


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

He didn't say it was a Bull Red...he was just saying that you can still get good fish (and a slot Red IS a good fish) on shrimp.


----------



## GeeTee (Jun 28, 2014)

Another sure fire way of getting the little ones onto fish is to use a two hook rig with a 2oz bottle weight, use the smallest circle hooks you can find, cut thin strips of squid and put them on - bam - bait fish here we come.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

You're calling that a "rat red?"

A rat red is a red under slot, 18-27".

Nice red, though.


----------

